# My Best Bird Photos of 2022!!!



## Glenn Bartley (Jan 3, 2023)

2022 was absolutely crazy! I was in the field for more than 200 days this year and visited some truly incredible places and saw so many unbelievably beautiful birds! 

I hope you will enjoy this sample of a few of my favourite images from 2022. Please be sure to check out the link below to the full portfolio of all my favourite images from 2022!

FULL BEST OF 2022 GALLERY - HERE






Flame Bowerbird, Papua New Guinea





Orange-breasted Bunting





Gray-breasted Mountain Toucan





Blackburnian Warbler





Red-backed Fairywren


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2023)

Great pictures, Glenn!

Thanks for the link.


----------

